# In Defence of Chickens - DCC RPG (OOC)



## turnip_farmer (Aug 11, 2021)

Alright kids.

It's been a while since I did anything PbP, but for some reason I have a bit of a hankering.

I was thinking to run a game of Dungeon Crawl Classics, a game that I've struggled to get people interested in in my live games.

*The Intent:* First off, I'd run a funnel. Specifically, _Sailors on the Starless Sea_. I'd request that those familiar with the module do not play, fully aware that I'm limiting my pool of players there. If, after the interminable amount of time it will probably take to run a short module by post, we still have a group having fun, then I'd extend it into a campaign.

*What sort of commitment? *This is going to be fairly sedate by the frenetic pace of modern society. I would like players to commit to a post every 72 hours (though, of course, things can move faster if everyone has the time and is in the mood!). Absences are, of course, expected - I would request you to delegate in those circumstances.

*What do I expect from players? *Very simple - describe your actions and your words. Not your thoughts. Show, don't tell. Especially since at PbP speeds it will take me a while to kill most of your characters, brevity would be appreciated.

*Do you need to know the rules? *No, it's PbP, plenty of time to explain as we go.

Anyone up for this?


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 12, 2021)

Sounds fun! I don't know the rules, but if it is similar to D&D (any edition) I can learn it.


----------



## thirdkingdom (Aug 12, 2021)

I'd be down for it. Never played here, but am active in other pbp games on other boards (as both player and Referee).


----------



## turnip_farmer (Aug 12, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> Sounds fun! I don't know the rules, but if it is similar to D&D (any edition) I can learn it.



It's based on DnD 3e, with some changes that are easy to pick up. Probably the biggest mechanical change is the use of the dice chain. Many effects in the game, instead of giving you a +2 bonus or -2 penalty, change the dice you roll instead. So you might roll a d24 or a d16 in place of a d20.

Most of the rules changes are designed to change the feel of the game world. To make a game where the world is dangerous and mysterious, where you can die easily, where magic is a risky thing that corrupts the body and the soul.

It's a game where you don't bring high concept characters to the table. You will roll up a group of four or five peasants and begin playing all of them. The one that survives (if any!) will become your character.

On the topic of the dice chain, I have found shared, online dice rollers that can be used for this sort of game, but none that support funny dice like d7s and d14s. Anyone know a website that would?


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 12, 2021)

Cool! I like that idea. 

I think CoyoteCode (dot net) can handle any dice number. It works nicely for all of my rolls on this forum.


----------



## thirdkingdom (Aug 12, 2021)

turnip_farmer said:


> It's based on DnD 3e, with some changes that are easy to pick up. Probably the biggest mechanical change is the use of the dice chain. Many effects in the game, instead of giving you a +2 bonus or -2 penalty, change the dice you roll instead. So you might roll a d24 or a d16 in place of a d20.
> 
> Most of the rules changes are designed to change the feel of the game world. To make a game where the world is dangerous and mysterious, where you can die easily, where magic is a risky thing that corrupts the body and the soul.
> 
> ...



Orokos.com will let you roll any number you want. It's pretty easy to figure out.


----------



## Ath-kethin (Aug 12, 2021)

DCC has been my go-to regular game for months now. It might well be my very favorite incarnation of D&D ever.

I caution against comparing it to 3.x though. It has race-as-class and most other trappings of a BECMI game, it just uses FORT/REF/WILL saving throws and ascending AC and attack bonuses. The magic system is also completely unlike any other version of D&D ever (and absolutely rules in my opinion).

I wish I could join this one, but not only have I played/run the module in question a few times already, I just don't have time.

Rock on, though! You are going to love it!


----------



## turnip_farmer (Aug 13, 2021)

OK, so we have two interested but I'm thinking we would want three or four players for this. In an attempt to entice lurkers, I'm throwing out my pitch for the game below.

-----------
_In the days of old, during the rise of the great Empire, these lands were a battleground. On the very soil on which you stand, the massed armies of the Emperor and the Underking fought great conflicts to hold back the rampaging legions of Chaos, just one small part of an eternal struggle that has raged across the cosmos for longer than mankind has existed.

But none of this is a concern of yours. The empires of old are stories for children to listen to. You have much more important things to deal with; like Edna laying less eggs this season; or the upcoming turnip harvest; or the outrageous rates they're asking for good manure lately.

As if this wasn't problem enough, something strange has been happening recently. Villagers have been going missing. Sheep have been found slaughtered. The children have said they'd seen something moving around the old abandoned keep at the end of the valley.

Then, last night, something came to the village. You didn't see what happened. There were screams in the night, strange noises you couldn't identify, people snatched from their very homes, and cloven footprints leading off in the direction of the ruined keep.

Enough is enough. This isn't the stories. There aren't any heroes to help. Nobody's going to protect your chickens if you don't. And so, pitchforks and spades in hand, a bunch of you are off to take care of things..._


----------



## turnip_farmer (Aug 14, 2021)

I decided to take this over to RPoL.net, to take advantage of the bigger pool of players interested in PbP games. If you're both still up for it, you can roll on over there and request to join. The game is called In Defence of Chickens.

If you've not used the site before, it's free and quick annd easy to create an account (I just made one). Hope to see you there!


----------



## thirdkingdom (Aug 14, 2021)

turnip_farmer said:


> I decided to take this over to RPoL.net, to take advantage of the bigger pool of players interested in PbP games. If you're both still up for it, you can roll on over there and request to join. The game is called In Defence of Chickens.
> 
> If you've not used the site before, it's free and quick annd easy to create an account (I just made one). Hope to see you there!




I'm afraid I think I'll pass. I find the rpol interface very difficult to use. As a side note, if you're into OSR-style pbp games, the best site I've found is the Unseen Servant (unseenservant.us). It's got a really large, really active user base that is mostly into stuff like DCC, OSE, etc.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 14, 2021)

turnip_farmer said:


> I decided to take this over to RPoL.net, to take advantage of the bigger pool of players interested in PbP games. If you're both still up for it, you can roll on over there and request to join. The game is called In Defence of Chickens.
> 
> If you've not used the site before, it's free and quick annd easy to create an account (I just made one). Hope to see you there!




I like having all my PbP games in one place, which is here, so I’m hesitant. 

In my experience there are many potential players here, but sometimes there’s a quiet time. Could be summertime. 

I could ask a few people, if you decide to keep the game here at ENworld? 

The basic rules for DCC are freely available at Goodman Games’ own website, so if anyone was afraid to join because they don’t have the book, go check it out!


----------



## thirdkingdom (Aug 14, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> I like having all my PbP games in one place, which is here, so I’m hesitant.
> 
> In my experience there are many potential players here, but sometimes there’s a quiet time. Could be summertime.
> 
> ...




Plus, there's a character funnel generator to automatically create characters here.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Aug 14, 2021)

Well, that's what I get for taking things for granted!

I'm not picky about the venue. If you can convince any likely victims players here, then I'm happy to cancel the request over at rpol and run it here instead.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 15, 2021)

Hey, I'll play. I've played DCC in a Western setting, but it was a few years ago. I wouldn't say I remember a thing about the rules beyond the basics of the dice. Still, I don't know the adventure, and I'm always up for more PBP. 

Let's give it a go!


----------



## theCourier (Aug 15, 2021)

Do you still have space? I'd love to join in! DCC is my favorite!


----------



## TheAlkaizer (Aug 15, 2021)

I could also be interested. Never played DCC nor a Tabletop game in PbP.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Aug 15, 2021)

Alright, well that was quick.
@thirdkingdom @JustinCase @FitzTheRuke @theCourier @TheAlkaizer makes 5, which is the max I'm willing to have a in PbP game.

First up, some rules. Each of you will control a group of 4 0th-level peasants. For those not familiar with DCC, don't worry - 0th-level characters are very simple and it's easy enough to introduce the rules as we go rather than rewriting the whole rule book here. The basic starter rules are available as a free pdf for anyone who does want more detail.

The basics of the game should be familiar to players of DnD and similar games. When you try to do something that might succeed or might fail, you'll roll a dice and add an ability modifier. If you hit a target number, you succeed. If not, you fail.

If it's a task that your character is trained in; or something anyone could accomplish without training, the dice you roll is a d20. If it's a task you're not trained in, you roll a d10.

There is no list of skills to reference. I will decide whether you're trained based on your character and the action you're describing, and will tell you what to roll. Training should be something that happened in the game or something implied by your character's occupation.

If you disagree, and think there's a really good reason why a cobbler would be experienced in following tracks through a forest, explain why, and I will either accept or reject your explanation. The explanation must be one sentence in length, and my decision will be final. PbP games go slow enough as it is without a debate on the distribution of tasks in a fantasy medieval economy.

*Luck*

Luck is not just a matter of coincidences and random chance. Luck is a real thing, influenced by the gods, and by forces beyond human ken. Everyone is born with some luck, and some have more than others.

If you roll a dice, and the number does not look high enough to you, you can burn luck to increase it. You can burn up to as many points Luck points as you have. So, if you roll a 12 for a saving throw to avoid falling to your death, you can declare you're burning 4 luck points to make it a 16 instead. But now your luck score is 4 points lower.

But, be warned. For most characters, Luck does not come back without divine intervention. It's a lifetime resource - save it for the important rolls!

*Characters*

Character creation is just a bunch of dice-rolling, but thirdkingdom has kindly pointed us to a nice online generator that will do all the rolling for you.

If you're still up for playing - head over here. Do not change any of the options except 'Style/Format'. Switch this to plain text to make it easier to share on the forum; and then just click the button. Do that four times, and you have your four characters all rolled up.

We are working on the honour system here. No rerolls - post your first four rolled characters here regardless of what you roll, and remember that cheating at pretend elf games angers the gods.

Each character just needs two more details, a name an an alignment. Alignment is a real thing in this game with mechanical effects, so choose wisely.

Lawful characters generally support order, stability, and the continued dominance of human society.
Chaotic characters want to tear things down, often to put themselves on top, and are willing to work with forces that want to destroy human society in the process.
Neutral characters can be those who support the balance between law and chaos as a principle, worshippers of nature, or those with truly alien mindsets such as the mysterious Great Old Ones.

You can, if you feel like it, add any more details or description of the characters' appearances that you like, but it's not necessary and I would caution against getting to attached to someone with 2 HP.

That's enough for now. Either let me know if you have questions or post your peasants, and we'll go from there.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 15, 2021)

Alright, let's roll!



Spoiler: Billy



*Billy Happy*, halfling riverboat sailor (Lawful)

0-level Occupation: Halfling mariner
Strength: 8 (-1)
Agility: 13 (+1)
Stamina: 13 (+1)
Personality: 7 (-1)
Intelligence: 12 (0)
Luck: 13 (+1)
AC: 11; HP: 5
Weapon: Knife (as dagger) -1 (1d4-1)
Speed: 20; Init: 1; Ref: 1; Fort: 1; Will: -1
Equipment: Waterskin (5 sp)
Trade good: Sailcloth (2 yards)
Starting Funds: 38 cp
Lucky sign: Conceived on horseback (Mounted attack rolls) (+1)
Languages: Common, Halfling
Racial Traits: Halfling ability: Infravision

Billy Happy is a laidback halfling who pilots his riverboat slower than seems possible. He carries various produce to and from the next villages.


 (deceased)



Spoiler: Granny Grain



*Esmee “Granny Grain” Grayn*, corn farmer (Lawful)

0-level Occupation: Corn Farmer
Strength: 11 (0)
Agility: 4 (-2)
Stamina: 16 (+2)
Personality: 10 (0)
Intelligence: 12 (0)
Luck: 13 (+1)
AC: 8; HP: 6
Weapon: Pitchfork (as spear) +0 (1d8)
Speed: 30; Init: -2; Ref: -2; Fort: 2; Will: 0
Equipment: Mirror - hand-sized (10 gp)
Trade good: Duck
Starting Funds: 32 cp
Lucky sign: Righteous heart (Turn unholy checks) (+1)
Languages: Common

Granny Grain is the tough matron of the Grayn family that has run the corn farm for generations. A tall, wiry woman of indeterminable age, she is said by her grandchildren to outlive them all.


(deceased)



Spoiler: Jack



*Jack* the Gongfarmer (Lawful)

0-level Occupation: Gongfarmer
Strength: 5 (-2)
Agility: 11 (0)
Stamina: 14 (+1)
Personality: 10 (0)
Intelligence: 7 (-1)
Luck: 3 (-3)

AC: 10; HP: 5
Weapon: Trowel (as dagger) -2 (1d4-2)
Speed: 30; Init: 0; Ref: 0; Fort: 1; Will: 0
Equipment: Candle (1 cp)
Trade good: Sack of night soil
Starting Funds: 33 cp
Lucky sign: Conceived on horseback (Mounted attack rolls) (-3)
Languages: Common

Jack is a lanky young man with the poorest luck. After failing at many different apprenticeships, he eventually found a job as a gongfarmer. It's a dirty job, but this awkward man who usually shies away from company feels he is the least of a burden to the village going about his nightly business.





Spoiler: Calvin



*Calvin Littlebrook* the haberdasher (Lawful)

0-level Occupation: Halfling haberdasher
Strength: 9 (0)
Agility: 13 (+1)
Stamina: 12 (0)
Personality: 11 (0)
Intelligence: 7 (-1)
Luck: 9 (0)

AC: 11; HP: 2
Weapon: Scissors (as dagger) +0 (1d4)
Speed: 20; Init: 1; Ref: 1; Fort: 0; Will: 0
Equipment: Torch (1 cp)
Trade good: Fine suits (3 sets)
Starting Funds: 30 cp
Lucky sign: The Broken Star (Fumbles) (+0)
Languages: Common
Racial Traits: Halfling ability: Infravision

Calvin is a finely dressed halfling, always carrying his scissors in case someone needs their clothes adjusted on the spot. A lifelong bachelor, he knows quite a lot of village gossip.



Two farmers A farmer, a gongfarmer and two halflings. Cool, let me think of names and alignments, and perhaps a smidge of personality, and I'm good to go!

Are you making a Rogues' Gallery to put them in?


_Edit _Nov 12, 2021:
Gained two PCs (see relevant post).



Spoiler: Fleetfoot



"Fleetfoot" Mac, the Squire - Law
*0-level Occupation: Squire*
Strength: 18 (+3)
Agility: 11 (0)
Stamina: 11 (0)
Personality: 5 (-2)
Intelligence: 13 (+1)
Luck: 13 (+1)

AC: 10; HP: 4
Weapon: Longsword +3 (1d8+3)
Speed: 35; Init: 0; Ref: 0; Fort: 0; Will: -2

Equipment: Hammer - small (5 sp)
Trade good: Steel helmet
Starting Funds: 30 cp
Lucky sign: Wild child (Speed, each +1 = +5' speed) (+1)
Languages: Common, Alignment

*A strong, spirited lad who runs to most places and has a strong sense of justice.*





Spoiler: Alice



Alice, the Miller-Baker - Chaos
*0-level Occupation: Miller-baker*
Strength: 11 (0)
Agility: 10 (0)
Stamina: 7 (-1)
Personality: 8 (-1)
Intelligence: 14 (+1)
Luck: 9 (0)

AC: 10; HP: 2
Weapon: Club +0 (1d4)
Speed: 30; Init: 0; Ref: 0; Fort: -1; Will: -1

Equipment: Sack (small) (8 cp)
Trade good: Flour (1 lb.)
Starting Funds: 20 cp
Lucky sign: Resisted temptation (Willpower saving throws) (+0)
Languages: Common, Alignment

*A hard-working woman who wants more out of life, and is willing to turn to dark sources for it.*


----------



## theCourier (Aug 15, 2021)

All of that sounds great, Judge! Here we go:



Spoiler: Koby, the Orphan - Neutral



*0-level Occupation: Orphan*
Strength: 7 (-1)
Agility: 12 (0)
Stamina: 11 (0)
Personality: 13 (+1)
Intelligence: 14 (+1)
Luck: 5 (-2)

AC: 10; HP: 2
Weapon: Club -1 (1d4-3)
Speed: 30; Init: 0; Ref: 0; Fort: 0; Will: 1

Equipment: Hammer - small (5 sp)
Trade good: Rag doll
Starting Funds: 41 cp
Lucky sign: Path of the bear (Melee damage rolls) (-2)
Languages: Common, Bugbear

*A crafty orphan weak of limb, but strong of heart.*





Spoiler: "Fleetfoot" Mac, the Squire - Law



*0-level Occupation: Squire*
Strength: 18 (+3)
Agility: 11 (0)
Stamina: 11 (0)
Personality: 5 (-2)
Intelligence: 13 (+1)
Luck: 13 (+1)

AC: 10; HP: 4
Weapon: Longsword +3 (1d8+3)
Speed: 35; Init: 0; Ref: 0; Fort: 0; Will: -2

Equipment: Hammer - small (5 sp)
Trade good: Steel helmet
Starting Funds: 30 cp
Lucky sign: Wild child (Speed, each +1 = +5' speed) (+1)
Languages: Common, Alignment

*A strong, spirited lad who runs to most places and has a strong sense of justice.*





Spoiler: Alice, the Miller-Baker - Chaos



*0-level Occupation: Miller-baker*
Strength: 11 (0)
Agility: 10 (0)
Stamina: 7 (-1)
Personality: 8 (-1)
Intelligence: 14 (+1)
Luck: 9 (0)

AC: 10; HP: 2
Weapon: Club +0 (1d4)
Speed: 30; Init: 0; Ref: 0; Fort: -1; Will: -1

Equipment: Sack (small) (8 cp)
Trade good: Flour (1 lb.)
Starting Funds: 20 cp
Lucky sign: Resisted temptation (Willpower saving throws) (+0)
Languages: Common, Alignment

*A hard-working woman who wants more out of life, and is willing to turn to dark sources for it.*





Spoiler: Talia Eastmoor, the Noble - Neutral



*0-level Occupation: Noble*
Strength: 9 (0)
Agility: 9 (0)
Stamina: 12 (0)
Personality: 12 (0)
Intelligence: 13 (+1)
Luck: 16 (+2)

AC: 10; HP: 3
Weapon: Longsword +0 (1d8)
Speed: 30; Init: 0; Ref: 0; Fort: 0; Will: 0

Equipment: Pole - 10-foot (15 cp)
Trade good: Gold ring worth 10 gp
Starting Funds: 25 cp
Lucky sign: Righteous heart (Turn unholy checks) (+2)
Languages: Common, Alignment

*The highborn daughter of an esteemed family, journeying to see the world before she has to settle down and marry.*


----------



## turnip_farmer (Aug 15, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> > Two farmers...




Erm, a gongfarmer is not really a farmer. You can learn more about them in this blog about obsolete professions. It's an appropriate job for the character with the spectacularly low Luck score!



> Are you making a Rogues' Gallery to put them in?




I thought we would just dump them all in here at first. If we decide to keep going after the first adventure I'll make a new RG thread for any characters who made it out alive.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 15, 2021)

turnip_farmer said:


> Erm, a gongfarmer is not really a farmer. You can learn more about them in this blog about obsolete professions. It's an appropriate job for the character with the spectacularly low Luck score!



Wow, I would never have thought. Drawbacks of being a non-native speaker of English. I like that information; I can see that guy being Jack, the rather timid nightowl who is often forgotten by the other villagers.


----------



## TheAlkaizer (Aug 15, 2021)

Spoiler: Wenzel, the Orphan



*0-level Occupation: Orphan*
Strength: 6 (-1)
Agility: 10 (0)
Stamina: 12 (0)
Personality: 7 (-1)
Intelligence: 14 (+1)
Luck: 11 (0)

AC: 10; HP: 4
Weapon: Club -1 (1d4-1)
Speed: 30; Init: 0; Ref: 0; Fort: 0; Will: -1

Equipment: Flask - empty (3 cp)
Trade good: Rag doll
Starting Funds: 34 cp
Lucky sign: Seventh son (Spell checks) (+0)
Languages: Common, Hobgoblin





Spoiler: Margrit, the Healer



*0-level Occupation: Healer*
Strength: 12 (0)
Agility: 9 (0)
Stamina: 10 (0)
Personality: 9 (0)
Intelligence: 12 (0)
Luck: 15 (+1)

AC: 10; HP: 1
Weapon: Club +0 (1d4)
Speed: 30; Init: 0; Ref: 0; Fort: 0; Will: 0

Equipment: Torch (1 cp)
Trade good: Holy water (1 vial)
Starting Funds: 36 cp
Lucky sign: Conceived on horseback (Mounted attack rolls) (+1)
Languages: Common





Spoiler: Edelgard, the Scribe



*0-level Occupation: Scribe*
Strength: 7 (-1)
Agility: 9 (0)
Stamina: 13 (+1)
Personality: 10 (0)
Intelligence: 9 (0)
Luck: 5 (-2)

AC: 10; HP: 4
Weapon: Dart +0 (1d4-1)
Speed: 20; Init: 0; Ref: 0; Fort: 1; Will: 0

Equipment: Grappling hook (1 gp)
Trade good: Parchment (10 sheets)
Starting Funds: 28 cp
Lucky sign: Wild child (Speed, each +1 = +5' speed) (-2)
Languages: Common





Spoiler: Markus, the Alchemist



*0-level Occupation: Alchemist*
Strength: 14 (+1)
Agility: 13 (+1)
Stamina: 9 (0)
Personality: 10 (0)
Intelligence: 12 (0)
Luck: 12 (0)

AC: 11; HP: 1
Weapon: Staff +1 (1d4+1)
Speed: 30; Init: 1; Ref: 1; Fort: 0; Will: 0

Equipment: Mirror - hand-sized (10 gp)
Trade good: Oil (1 flask)
Starting Funds: 37 cp
Lucky sign: Lived through famine (Fortitude saving throws) (+0)
Languages: Common


----------



## thirdkingdom (Aug 16, 2021)

Spoiler: Yolo Swaggins, halfling glovemaker, Neutral



*Generator Settings*
_Source: Rulebook | Roll Mode: 3d6 | HP: normal | Augur: normal_

*0-level Occupation: Halfling glovemaker*
Strength: 15 (+1)
Agility: 7 (-1)
Stamina: 8 (-1)
Personality: 7 (-1)
Intelligence: 6 (-1)
Luck: 13 (+1)

AC: 9; HP: 1
Weapon: Awl (as dagger) +1 (1d4+1)
Speed: 20; Init: -1; Ref: -1; Fort: -1; Will: -1

Equipment: Sack (small) (8 cp)
Trade good: Gloves (4 pairs)
Starting Funds: 31 cp
Lucky sign: The Broken Star (Fumbles) (+1)
Languages: Common
Racial Traits: Halfling ability: Infravision





Spoiler: Fritze Irontooth, dwarven blacksmith, Neutral



*Generator Settings*
_Source: Rulebook | Roll Mode: 3d6 | HP: normal | Augur: normal_

*0-level Occupation: Dwarven blacksmith*
Strength: 9 (0)
Agility: 10 (0)
Stamina: 12 (0)
Personality: 14 (+1)
Intelligence: 16 (+2)
Luck: 13 (+1)

AC: 10; HP: 4
Weapon: Hammer (as club) +0 (1d4)
Speed: 20; Init: 0; Ref: 0; Fort: 1; Will: 1

Equipment: Backpack (2 gp)
Trade good: Mithril (1 oz.)
Starting Funds: 15 cp
Lucky sign: Lived through famine (Fortitude saving throws) (+1)
Languages: Common, Dwarf, Bugbear, Troglodyte
Racial Traits: Dwarven ability: Infravision





Spoiler: Ivan Grumblebell, dwarven miner, Neutral



*Generator Settings*
_Source: Rulebook | Roll Mode: 3d6 | HP: normal | Augur: normal_

*0-level Occupation: Dwarven miner*
Strength: 13 (+1)
Agility: 8 (-1)
Stamina: 14 (+1)
Personality: 8 (-1)
Intelligence: 10 (0)
Luck: 10 (0)

AC: 9; HP: 4
Weapon: Pick (as club) +1 (1d4+1)
Speed: 20; Init: -1; Ref: -1; Fort: 1; Will: -1

Equipment: Holy water (1 vial) (25 gp)
Trade good: Lantern
Starting Funds: 40 cp
Lucky sign: Fox's cunning (Find/disable traps) (+0)
Languages: Common, Dwarf
Racial Traits: Dwarven ability: Infravision





Spoiler: Stardew Sparkletoes, elven navigator, Neutral



*Generator Settings*
_Source: Rulebook | Roll Mode: 3d6 | HP: normal | Augur: normal_

*0-level Occupation: Elven navigator*
Strength: 12 (0)
Agility: 11 (0)
Stamina: 13 (+1)
Personality: 7 (-1)
Intelligence: 14 (+1)
Luck: 14 (+1)

AC: 10; HP: 5
Weapon: Shortbow +0 (1d6)
Speed: 30; Init: 0; Ref: 0; Fort: 1; Will: -1

Equipment: Flint and steel (15 cp)
Trade good: Spyglass
Starting Funds: 20 cp
Lucky sign: Raised by wolves (Unarmed attack rolls) (+1)
Languages: Common, Elf, Harpy
Racial Traits: Elven traits: Heightened senses, iron vulnerability


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 16, 2021)

Found this from Justincase, thanks. Here's some fodder, I mean, characters.



Spoiler: Dalvishalla 'Vasha' Kelladorr the 0-level Occupation: Elven Chandler



Strength: 15 (+1)
Agility: 12 (0)
Stamina: 15 (+1)
Personality: 12 (0)
Intelligence: 10 (0)
Luck: 11 (0)

AC: 10; HP: 5
Weapon: Scissors (as dagger) +1 (1d4+1)
Speed: 30; Init: 0; Ref: 0; Fort: 1; Will: 0

Equipment: Chest - empty (2 gp)
Trade good: Candles (20)
Starting Funds: 32 cp
Lucky sign: Harsh winter (All attack rolls) (+0)
Languages: Common, Elf
Racial Traits: Elven traits: Heightened senses, iron vulnerability





Spoiler: Ranken Lowl the 0-level Occupation: Astrologer



Strength: 13 (+1)
Agility: 17 (+2)
Stamina: 6 (-1)
Personality: 15 (+1)
Intelligence: 10 (0)
Luck: 10 (0)

AC: 12; HP: 2
Weapon: Dagger +1 (1d4+1)
Speed: 30; Init: 2; Ref: 2; Fort: -1; Will: 1

Equipment: Rations (1 day) (5 cp)
Trade good: Spyglass
Starting Funds: 27 cp
Lucky sign: Path of the bear (Melee damage rolls) (+0)
Languages: Common





Spoiler: Prinx Stet the 0-level Occupation: Healer



Strength: 8 (-1)
Agility: 10 (0)
Stamina: 11 (0)
Personality: 17 (+2)
Intelligence: 7 (-1)
Luck: 12 (0)

AC: 10; HP: 1
Weapon: Club -1 (1d4-1)
Speed: 30; Init: 0; Ref: 0; Fort: 0; Will: 2

Equipment: Rope - 50' (25 cp)
Trade good: Holy water (1 vial)
Starting Funds: 34 cp
Lucky sign: Righteous heart (Turn unholy checks) (+0)
Languages: Common





Spoiler: Garwenandin 'Garwen' Summalla the 0-level Occupation: Elven sage



Strength: 9 (0)
Agility: 15 (+1)
Stamina: 12 (0)
Personality: 12 (0)
Intelligence: 11 (0)
Luck: 12 (0)

AC: 11; HP: 4
Weapon: Dagger +0 (1d4)
Speed: 30; Init: 1; Ref: 1; Fort: 0; Will: 0

Equipment: Grappling hook (1 gp)
Trade good: Parchment and quill pen
Starting Funds: 47 cp
Lucky sign: The Broken Star (Fumbles) (+0)
Languages: Common, Elf
Racial Traits: Elven traits: Heightened senses, iron vulnerability


----------



## turnip_farmer (Aug 16, 2021)

jmucchiello said:


> Found this from Justincase, thanks. Here's some fodder, I mean, characters.



Unfortunately, assuming @FitzTheRuke is still up for it, we are already full for this game. I find that anything more than 5 becomes unwieldy for forum play.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 16, 2021)

Not like I'm attached to these characters. Have fun.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Aug 17, 2021)

If you're still up this game @FitzTheRuke , please shoot us over your characters and we can get this rolling.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 18, 2021)

turnip_farmer said:


> If you're still up this game @FitzTheRuke , please shoot us over your characters and we can get this rolling.



Sorry, I've just been swamped last few days. My family of four (and a dog) moved out of our condo, but our new one is not finished construction, so we're couch-surfing. It's pure hell. I _do_ want to play, though. Things will calm down very soon. If I don't post 'em by tomorrow, feel free to let jmmuchiello take my place.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 19, 2021)

Darn it, I just can't find the time right now. I'll probably have plenty of time next week, but I'm just too busy right this second. I don't want to hold things up any more than I already have, so maybe @jmucchiello should take my place. After all, he's got characters ready to go.

Shoot me a message if anyone drops out and you need someone to jump in.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Aug 19, 2021)

No worries, I understand what it's like to be busy!

@JustinCase @theCourier @TheAlkaizer @thirdkingdom and @jmucchiello , we have our mob of peasants assembled.

A halfling mariner
A corn farmer
Jack the gongfarmer (L)
Calvin Littlebrook the halfling haberdasher (L)
Koby the orphan (L)
Fleetfoot Mac the squire (L)
Alice the miller (C)
Talia Eastmoor the noble (N)
Wenzel the orphan
Margrit the healer
Edelgard the scribe 
Markus the alchemist
A halfling glovemaker
A dwarven alchemist
A dwarven mine
An elven navigator
An elven chandler
An astrologer
A healer
An elven sage

Please share with us names and alignments for those who don't have them yet, and we're about set!

A quick note on alignment. Alignment is not just a label in this game – the gods are real and engaged in a genuine cosmic struggle. Alignment impacts the game, and mixed-alignment parties can cause complications. The most obvious and most likely to come up in play is that clerical healing is less effective on characters of opposed alignment.

Now, I am in no way saying you cannot have chaotic characters. DCC's probably not the game to play if you want a world without complications. Just want to make sure you're making the decision with open eyes.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 19, 2021)

Any room for another player?


----------



## turnip_farmer (Aug 19, 2021)

Tonguez said:


> Any room for another player?



Sorry, we're full. I'll put up a note if we have people start dropping out.


----------



## TheAlkaizer (Aug 19, 2021)

turnip_farmer said:


> Please share with us names and alignments for those who don't have them yet, and we're about set!



I'm not sure what the others are going to go for, but I feel it'll be more interesting to be something else than neutral (as I often play in D&D). Thus, _Margrit_, _Wenzel_, _Edelgard_ and _Markus_ are all going to be of lawful alignment!


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 19, 2021)

Character names. We can all be lawful too I suppose:

Dalvishalla "Vasha" Kelladorr the Female Elven Chandler
Ranken Lowl the Male Astrologer
Prinx Stet the Female Healer
Garwenandin "Garwen" Summalla the Male Elven Sage


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 19, 2021)

Lawful feels good. Here’s the names for my characters:

Billy Happy, halfling riverboat sailor (Lawful)
Granny Grain (Esmee Grayn), corn farmer (Lawful) 
Jack the Gongfarmer (Lawful)
Calvin Littlebrook, the halfling haberdasher (Lawful)


----------



## thirdkingdom (Aug 20, 2021)

It'll be this afternoon before I can get names up.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 20, 2021)

Man, I wish I coulda made this game work... I'll live vicariously through JM's characters.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Aug 20, 2021)

thirdkingdom said:


> It'll be this afternoon before I can get names up.



No worries.

While we're waiting on that, a quick bit of housekeeping.

For dice rolls, please use CoyoteCode per Justincase's suggestion. It's free, no registration required. Please use a consistent name for each character's rolls so I can set my mind at rest when you roll seven natural 20s in a row.

OOC comments and dice rolls in the IC thread should be hidden behind spoilers.

In the interests of saving time, I will sometimes roll on your behalf (initiative rolls, for example). When I'm playing at a table, I'm very strict on 'don't roll until I tell you to' rules; but for this format go ahead and roll preemptively when the roll seems obvious. You can generally take it for granted that 'I hit him with my axe' will require an melee attack roll, for example.

I'm going to assume at the beginning that you're all in a huddled mob. Please be explicit if you want your characters to adopt a specific place in the huddle (front, back, middle etc); or if you want to do something else. Otherwise I'll just randomly decide who the fireball trap hits your positioning.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Aug 21, 2021)

As we're only a few names short of a posse, I went ahead and kicked things off over in the Play by Post forum.

If you need a reminder what your motley band of peasants are up to, reread this post. Then head over to the IC thread, and let me know what you want to do!


----------



## thirdkingdom (Aug 21, 2021)

turnip_farmer said:


> As we're only a few names short of a posse, I went ahead and kicked things off over in the Play by Post forum.
> 
> If you need a reminder what your motley band of peasants are up to, reread this post. Then head over to the IC thread, and let me know what you want to do!




I went ahead and edited each spoiler block in my character post with names and alignments.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Aug 26, 2021)

Since you're shooting arrows and throwing things at these poor, innocent zombie things, I rolled initative for everyone. While you are still running multiple characters, initiatve will be by player, and you can act with all your characters at the same time.

@JustinCase you're up first. Granny, Billy, and Jack are up in the front about 20 feet from the monsters; Bill is further back and would take a full move to catch up.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 26, 2021)

Wow, a natural 1 and a natural 20 in the first round of combat!


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 26, 2021)

Due to holidays, I don’t know how often (if at all) I can post in the next two weeks. I do intend to, but I have no idea if I can. 

Feel free to NPC my characters if necessary for the story.


----------



## thirdkingdom (Aug 26, 2021)

Sorry, I've been onsite all day. Will try to roll out attacks this evening, first thing tomorrow morning if I don't get a chance to.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Aug 27, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> Wow, a natural 1 and a natural 20 in the first round of combat!



Well, what a perfect opportunity to introduce the critical hit and fumble rules!

A roll of natural 1 is a critical hit! When this happens, just roll a d4 to see the effect - higher is better. The dice you roll will change later depending on class.

A roll on natural 1 on an attack is a fumble. If this happens, roll a d4, and subtract your Luck modifier (so, if your Luck modifier is negative, add it). Lower is better. Wearing armour means you have to add a modifier to your fumble roll, but at the moment none of you need to worry about that.

Granny has a +1 luck modifier, so I rolled a 1 on a 1 d4. -1 Luck modifier equals zero, so luckily for her, no effect.

@thirdkingdom - Yolo can get within melee range this turn if he wants. The rest were a bit further back, so would need two turns (or you could use your action to double your speed, but then they cannot attack this turn).


----------



## thirdkingdom (Aug 27, 2021)

Quick question: can we fire into melee? I'm just wondering if my one character with a bow can fire at the remaining vege-zombie.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Aug 27, 2021)

thirdkingdom said:


> Quick question: can we fire into melee? I'm just wondering if my one character with a bow can fire at the remaining vege-zombie.



Good point - this is a rule I should have clarified.

You can fire into melee, but if you miss there is a 50/50 chance you will strike one of your allies instead. Both plant-zombies are engaged - Granny and Bill with one; unlucky Jack with the other.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Aug 27, 2021)

If you're checking the rolls, the vine attacks should have been d20+2 (my finger slipped). Thankfully, makes no difference to the outcome.

Please use CoyoteCode instead of Orokos. Orokos does not work for me.

@jmucchiello - you're up. All four of your characters can get to the vine monsters in one move if you want them to.


----------



## thirdkingdom (Aug 27, 2021)

turnip_farmer said:


> If you're checking the rolls, the vine attacks should have been d20+2 (my finger slipped). Thankfully, makes no difference to the outcome.
> 
> Please use CoyoteCode instead of Orokos. Orokos does not work for me.
> 
> @jmucchiello - you're up. All four of your characters can get to the vine monsters in one move if you want them to.





Ah, sorry. I'm so used to using Orokos that it's my default roller.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 28, 2021)

Posted in the wrong thread


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 28, 2021)

Twice


----------



## theCourier (Aug 28, 2021)

Damn, Mac's Strength may come in handy if he doesn't go down anytime soon or anything!


----------



## turnip_farmer (Aug 28, 2021)

I remembered Justin said he would not be around much for the next week or so, so went ahead and rolled attacks for him. The attentive may note that Billy rolled 0 for damage because of his negative Strength modifier. Successful hits always do at least one point of damage, even if your strength modifier would make it zero or negative.

You made short work of those! All 20 still standing (Billy barely). Everyone gets *2 XP*. What next?


----------



## turnip_farmer (Aug 31, 2021)

Nudge nudge.

What's the plan ladies and gentlemen? Everyone heading into the keep, or not?


----------



## thirdkingdom (Aug 31, 2021)

turnip_farmer said:


> Nudge nudge.
> 
> What's the plan ladies and gentlemen? Everyone heading into the keep, or not?




I think our options are:
*Everyone head to the keep
*A small group (I would say a couple of halflings) circle around to scout out.

My vote, mentioned IC, is for everyone to move forward.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Sep 2, 2021)

I will describe the keep interior shortly, @theCourier . I just wanted the give the rest opportunity to react first.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Sep 4, 2021)

Just a note that I will reply to the IC thread tomorrow.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Sep 5, 2021)

Everyone give yourselves 1 more XP for not being impaled beneath a portcullis.

What do you all want to do?


----------



## turnip_farmer (Sep 5, 2021)

Continuing my plan of clarifying the rules as we play; Garwen's struggling with the gate because elves hate the touch of cold iron.

Trying to open a gate like this has no mechanical impact, he just feels uncomfortable. But if an elf tries wearing or carrying metal items around with them all the time, they will feel an irritating burning sensation and lose one hit point a day.

Edit to clarify: His elven heritage is the reason he feels uncomfortable. His Strength of 9 is the reason he can't open the gate.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 5, 2021)

He could have gloves.


----------



## thirdkingdom (Sep 5, 2021)

So, I'm a little concerned about the dog-like noises we're hearing from above. I think we should try and find a way up there, investigate what it is, and maybe get a better view of the layout of the keep from above.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Sep 8, 2021)

I'm guessing Justin won't mind his halflings helping with the gate, as I believe he's still away this week.

Please try and stick to the 'at least one post per three days' rule - otherwise these PbP games can move extremely slowly.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Sep 12, 2021)

@TheAlkaizer and @jmucchiello - your characters are milling around by the gatehouse looking kind of gormless. Let me know what you want to do.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 16, 2021)

Alright, I'm back. I'll post in the IC thread in a moment. Thanks for taking over in the meantime!


----------



## turnip_farmer (Sep 24, 2021)

Alright kids. Yolo is trying to pull the brass doors open at the same time that Ranken is trying to put the bar back in place.

@jmucchiello- are you trying to stop him?


----------



## thirdkingdom (Sep 24, 2021)

turnip_farmer said:


> Alright kids. Yolo is trying to pull the brass doors open at the same time that Ranken is trying to put the bar back in place.
> 
> @jmucchiello hiello - are you trying to stop him?




I just wanted to get some momentum going! Looked like we were kinda stuck.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Oct 7, 2021)

Sorry for the delay - stuck at a work conference for two days. I'm back and ready to roll.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Oct 7, 2021)

Some clarity on locations might help here!

Yolo, Jack and Billy are all stood just in front of the open door. There are snarling nasties about 20 ft in front of them.

Granny, Calvin, Ranken and Koby are stood watching just a little behind these three.

Wenzel, Edelgard, Markus, Vasha, Mac, Talia, Fritze, Ivan and Stardew are by the doors which remain closed; about 30 ft.

Margrit and Alice are still over by the well, about 90 ft from the group by the tower.

@jmucchiello - where the hell are Prinx and Garwen?


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 8, 2021)

turnip_farmer said:


> @jmucchiello - where the hell are Prinx and Garwen?



Garwen followed the group to the tower door just before the Ranken stopped Yolo from opening the small hut door. Prinx was the first person to check on Alice at the well so I don't know why you don't know where she is. She is still with Alice.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Oct 8, 2021)

jmucchiello said:


> Garwen followed the group to the tower door just before the Ranken stopped Yolo from opening the small hut door. Prinx was the first person to check on Alice at the well so I don't know why you don't know where she is. She is still with Alice.




There are 20 of you. It can be complex to keep track!


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 8, 2021)

turnip_farmer said:


> There are 20 of you. It can be complex to keep track!



That's what puts the fun in the funnel.


----------



## TheAlkaizer (Oct 9, 2021)

Sorry, but I'm gonna have to sit this one out. Things are pretty crazy at work and I can't check these boards on a regular schedule. It'll probably be back to normal in a couple of weeks.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 9, 2021)

I can probably jump in. I've been keeping up with it. I can even take the characters, if it makes it easier. Just tell me who they all are.


----------



## TheAlkaizer (Oct 9, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I can probably jump in. I've been keeping up with it. I can even take the characters, if it makes it easier. Just tell me who they all are.



I don't mind.

Here are the characters.


TheAlkaizer said:


> Spoiler: Wenzel, the Orphan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## turnip_farmer (Oct 9, 2021)

TheAlkaizer said:


> Sorry, but I'm gonna have to sit this one out. Things are pretty crazy at work and I can't check these boards on a regular schedule. It'll probably be back to normal in a couple of weeks.



Sorry to hear that, but thanks for being up front about it. You're welcome to take over control @FitzTheRuke since TheAlkaizer has no objections. Stats can be found in the post above, current situaiton in Post 68.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Oct 12, 2021)

@thirdkingdom - let us know if Yolo wants to close the door, knowing it would mean quickly running into the tower with the monsters to grab the handle and get out.


----------



## thirdkingdom (Oct 12, 2021)

turnip_farmer said:


> @thirdkingdom - let us know if Yolo wants to close the door, knowing it would mean quickly running into the tower with the monsters to grab the handle and get out.




Oh, shoot. I thought it would be slamming it shut. Uh, scratch that. He's going to backpedal away from the open door.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Oct 17, 2021)

First man down!

Sorry for the slight delay - I was away this weekend without my notes.

@FitzTheRuke - I put you in iniative order; so your guys have not moved yet and you can rethink your actions if you want based on what's going on when we hit your turn.

Let me know if a diagram would help you all out here and I'll knock one together!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 17, 2021)

Sure. Wenzel was beside the door with his club ready to bash anything that came through (I don't know if there's anything like "readying an action". IF the minotaur landed and started tearing into everyone before he got the chance, he'd probably run away. 

If there looks like there's any way for Markus to slip in there and grab Dav, he'll do it, but if it seems impossibly dangerous, he'll just move in front of a nearby group of others and hold his staff ready to defend them.

The other two will do as they did.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 18, 2021)

Granny lives!  Not sure how much longer, but for the moment, she survives.

Alas, poor Billy. So far from the rivers he loves.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Oct 21, 2021)

What do you want to do, @theCourier . Granny's surrounded by monsters!


----------



## turnip_farmer (Oct 23, 2021)

OK, with @theCourier missing, presumed distracted, we'll skip their turn. @FitzTheRuke - trying to slip in, grab Dav and get back out without the monsters stopping you would be a feat of derring-do! If Markus wants to attempt it; roll a DC15 Agility check.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 23, 2021)

You never know. What's life without risk? Here we go: 
Check: 1D20+1 = [18]+1 = 19

Woot!


----------



## turnip_farmer (Oct 26, 2021)

Good roll!

@jmucchiello - Ranken and Garwen are close enough to get stuck in if they want to. Prinx is some distance away by the well. Vasha is over by the other building, and would not have enough movement to both reach the monsters and take another action.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 26, 2021)

That's not where I have them.

Ranken and Vasha were by the outer building and rushed to the tower as the door was opened. Garwen was by the tower door before the door opened but he's been hanging back. Prinx is by the well.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 26, 2021)

I'm not sure how many characters we can fit in a melee fight here. Can we get a mini-map drawn? It might help us all keep track of where everyone is, too.


----------



## thirdkingdom (Oct 26, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I'm not sure how many characters we can fit in a melee fight here. Can we get a mini-map drawn? It might help us all keep track of where everyone is, too.




A map would be great, if possible. Or even just a crude google docs sketch.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Oct 29, 2021)

jmucchiello said:


> That's not where I have them.
> 
> Ranken and Vasha were by the outer building and rushed to the tower as the door was opened. Garwen was by the tower door before the door opened but he's been hanging back. Prinx is by the well.



Well, rolling like that it doesn't really matter where they are. 

Hope this clarifies things a little. Tokens should be self-explanatory but just in case of any confusion over all the characters whose names being Ma..

Ma: Mac
Ms: Markus
Mt: Margrit

The unconscious Dav will be on the floor next to Wenzel. The well is off the edge of the map. 

Ranken would be able to scrabble back out of the way with his movement if you want, giving a space for Yolo to get stuck in (if he wants). Beyond that, it's all a bit jammed by the doorway now.

@thirdkingdom - your lot over by the door couldn't reach to get stuck in this go - a ranged attack would be possible, but on a terrible roll you'd hit one of your intervening comrades. What do you want to do?


----------



## turnip_farmer (Oct 29, 2021)

turnip_farmer said:


> Well, rolling like that it doesn't really matter where they are.
> 
> Hope this clarifies things a little. Tokens should be self-explanatory but just in case of any confusion over all the characters whose names being Ma..
> 
> ...



I realise I forgot to add Prinx on the map. If she's running, she would now be close to Edelgard.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 29, 2021)

Poor Granny. I think we've lost her.


----------



## thirdkingdom (Oct 29, 2021)

Hmm. They'll rush as far forward as they can. Would Yolo be able to weave through the legs of those blocking his way to attack, or no?


----------



## turnip_farmer (Oct 30, 2021)

thirdkingdom said:


> Hmm. They'll rush as far forward as they can. Would Yolo be able to weave through the legs of those blocking his way to attack, or no?



Yolo's only little, unless the rest actively want to block you for some stupid reason he could squeeze through.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Nov 5, 2021)

The monsters roll much better than you do! Granny and Yolo are no more.

Alright, since TheCourier seems to have abandoned us, I was thinking to distribute his characters amongst the rest of you. Three can go to the players who've lost characters, and the fourth I'll randomly decide by dice. Sound good to everyone?


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 5, 2021)

Oh dear. Granny is no more. I liked her. 

Ah well. 

I’ll take a look at those characters to see if I can take over two.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Nov 6, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> Oh dear. Granny is no more. I liked her.



It's best not to get too attached to level-0 characters, unfortunately.


----------



## thirdkingdom (Nov 6, 2021)

RIP Yolo Swaggins, I hardly knew you.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 6, 2021)

turnip_farmer said:


> It's best not to get too attached to level-0 characters, unfortunately.



In DCC, getting attached to 2nd and 3rd level characters is not advised either.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Nov 11, 2021)

Alright, in the spirit of keeping things moving, and in the random way that seems appropriate for DCC, I've distributed TheCourier's characters as per below:

@JustinCase  - Fleetfoot Mac and Alice the Miller
@thirdkingdom - Koby the Orphan
@FitzTheRuke - Talia

Each of you can have a turn with them straight away since they've been standing around; after that they'll move on your turn. Quick map to refresh memories. Alice is still over by the well.

Let me know in case of any issues. Otherwise, roll on!


----------



## turnip_farmer (Nov 14, 2021)

What's Koby up to @thirdkingdom ?


----------



## thirdkingdom (Nov 14, 2021)

turnip_farmer said:


> What's Koby up to @thirdkingdom ?



Oops, sorry, thought I had posted. Koby, is going to advance to the back of the scrum and ready their weapon.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Nov 17, 2021)

Alright, in that case @FitzTheRuke it's your turn. Markus is directly in front of the wounded minotaur monster, together with the injured Dav. Wenzel is just by the side of the door as well. There's too much of a crush by door for Talia to get stuck in.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 17, 2021)

Can Markus drag Dav away without something like an opportunity attack?


----------



## turnip_farmer (Nov 20, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Can Markus drag Dav away without something like an opportunity attack?



Yep, no opportunity attacks in DCC. You would move at half speed with the unconscious weight.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Nov 24, 2021)

Sorry for the glacial pace this week, kids - been a bit busy for me.

@FitzTheRuke - Margrit'll be able to get up to the group this go, and can examine Dav next turn. Give me an intelligence check for her next turn (with a d20, since she's a healer after all!)

@jmuchiello - most of your lot are right by the door with the monsters, Prinx can reach them this go if she wants to. What do you want to do?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 25, 2021)

Oops.

Margrit Int Check: 1D20 = [1] = 1


----------



## turnip_farmer (Nov 25, 2021)

The dice don't like you lot, but you finally brought the big boy down!

@thirdkingdom - Koby is just near the bunch by the doors and could squeeze past them if he wants to deal with the rest of the beastmen. The rest about a good 40 ft away, out of danger (for now...)


----------



## turnip_farmer (Dec 2, 2021)

Nudge @thirdkingdom


----------



## thirdkingdom (Dec 3, 2021)

Shoot, I'm sorry. For some reason I'm not getting updates from enworld. Will post in the am.


----------



## thirdkingdom (Dec 3, 2021)

I hate to do this, but I'm afraid I'm going to have to bow out. Real life has just gotten overwhelming for me.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Dec 5, 2021)

thirdkingdom said:


> I hate to do this, but I'm afraid I'm going to have to bow out. Real life has just gotten overwhelming for me.



No worries, life happens.

@Tonguez - were you still up for playing? We have an opening.


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 5, 2021)

You should send him a PM. The @ thing doesn't send notifications all the time.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 5, 2021)

turnip_farmer said:


> No worries, life happens.
> 
> @Tonguez - were you still up for playing? We have an opening.



Yep, up for it

Just gotta catch up, Ill try and do the character roll ups by tomorrow


----------



## turnip_farmer (Dec 5, 2021)

Tonguez said:


> Yep, up for it
> 
> Just gotta catch up, Ill try and do the character roll ups by tomorrow



Good stuff. I was looking for someone to take over thirdkingdom's guys, so they're already rolled up. Here's the gang:



Spoiler: Koby



*0-level Occupation: Orphan*
Strength: 7 (-1)
Agility: 12 (0)
Stamina: 11 (0)
Personality: 13 (+1)
Intelligence: 14 (+1)
Luck: 5 (-2)

AC: 10; HP: 2
Weapon: Club -1 (1d4-3)
Speed: 30; Init: 0; Ref: 0; Fort: 0; Will: 1

Equipment: Hammer - small (5 sp)
Trade good: Rag doll
Starting Funds: 41 cp
Lucky sign: Path of the bear (Melee damage rolls) (-2)
Languages: Common, Bugbear
Alignment: Neutral





Spoiler: Fritze Irontooth



*0-level Occupation: Dwarven blacksmith*
Strength: 9 (0)
Agility: 10 (0)
Stamina: 12 (0)
Personality: 14 (+1)
Intelligence: 16 (+2)
Luck: 13 (+1)

AC: 10; HP: 4
Weapon: Hammer (as club) +0 (1d4)
Speed: 20; Init: 0; Ref: 0; Fort: 1; Will: 1

Equipment: Backpack (2 gp)
Trade good: Mithril (1 oz.)
Starting Funds: 15 cp
Lucky sign: Lived through famine (Fortitude saving throws) (+1)
Languages: Common, Dwarf, Bugbear, Troglodyte
Racial Traits: Dwarven ability: Infravision
Alignment: Neutral





Spoiler: Ivan Grumblebell



*0-level Occupation: Dwarven miner*
Strength: 13 (+1)
Agility: 8 (-1)
Stamina: 14 (+1)
Personality: 8 (-1)
Intelligence: 10 (0)
Luck: 10 (0)

AC: 9; HP: 4
Weapon: Pick (as club) +1 (1d4+1)
Speed: 20; Init: -1; Ref: -1; Fort: 1; Will: -1

Equipment: Holy water (1 vial) (25 gp)
Trade good: Lantern
Starting Funds: 40 cp
Lucky sign: Fox's cunning (Find/disable traps) (+0)
Languages: Common, Dwarf
Racial Traits: Dwarven ability: Infravision
Alignment: Neutral





Spoiler: Stardew Sparkletoes



*0-level Occupation: Elven navigator*
Strength: 12 (0)
Agility: 11 (0)
Stamina: 13 (+1)
Personality: 7 (-1)
Intelligence: 14 (+1)
Luck: 14 (+1)

AC: 10; HP: 5
Weapon: Shortbow +0 (1d6)
Speed: 30; Init: 0; Ref: 0; Fort: 1; Will: -1

Equipment: Flint and steel (15 cp)
Trade good: Spyglass
Starting Funds: 20 cp
Lucky sign: Raised by wolves (Unarmed attack rolls) (+1)
Languages: Common, Elf, Harpy
Racial Traits: Elven traits: Heightened senses, iron vulnerability
Alignment: Neutral



Below's the setup. The dwarves and the elf are off by the fire-damaged building. They're a good 40 ft from the main huddle in front of the surviving tower. Koby is stood just behind the gang in front of the tower, who have just killed a big bull-headed monstrosity. From behind the corpse of the monster a gaggle of twisted and mutated figures are running towards you - in the darkness in the back you can see more human looking shapes dangling from ropes.

Koby could squeeze through the throng and tackle the monsters head on, if he's the suicidal type.







(incidentally, anyone know why I'm no longer able to share images from imgur?)


----------



## turnip_farmer (Dec 10, 2021)

Tonguez said:


> Yep, up for it
> 
> Just gotta catch up, Ill try and do the character roll ups by tomorrow



It is you to act, in case you hadn't realised


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 10, 2021)

turnip_farmer said:


> It is you to act, in case you hadn't realised



Oh okay, got a bit confused regarding Yolo and Koby, but got it eventually
Have posted and hope I understood things correctly


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 10, 2021)

Oh no, if Ivan open the door to the blackened building, two of my guys will have to kill him.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Dec 14, 2021)

All good - let me know if I've moved any of your guys to the wrong place on the map!
@JustinCase - Jack and Calvin are smack bang in the way of the charging monsters. What do your guys want to do?


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 16, 2021)

Hoping to hold the line, but with their poor rolls, I don't hold out much hope for them...  See the IC thread.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Dec 16, 2021)

Jesus, the dice hate you all! I am drunk now, will get back to you with the monster's reaction tomorrow.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Dec 17, 2021)

Alright kids. Calvin and Ranken are both dead. The monsters stormed through the gap just created and are running towards the portcullis you opened. @FitzTheRuke - how would your characters like to react to a bunch of monstrosities running past them?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 18, 2021)

Should I roll Int for Margrit once more? Or is her terrible roll (a 1) from earlier enough to do poor Dav in?


----------



## turnip_farmer (Dec 19, 2021)

Nah - she used her action to run over last turn. The miserable one is her action this time round.

@jmuchiello - the monsters seem to be running for the gate. They're passing nearby Prinx. Vasha and Garwen are still by the open door, and can see figures against the wall in the darkness within. What would you like to do.


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 19, 2021)

Garwen and Vasha's "heightened senses" don't tell them more about what's in the room?


----------



## turnip_farmer (Dec 19, 2021)

jmucchiello said:


> Garwen and Vasha's "heightened senses" don't tell them more about what's in the room?



Nope.

Edited to add: But I just remembered they have infravision, so have added additional detail as to what they can see in the IC thread!


----------



## turnip_farmer (Dec 22, 2021)

@Tonguez - updated badly drawn map below. What would you like to do?


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 23, 2021)

I _think _it's my turn in the initiative order, but I didn't find it at a glance. I posted for my remaining original PC, Jack. Can I post for my new ones (Alice and Fleetfoot Mac) as well? Or do they have their own place in the initiative order?


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 23, 2021)

By the way, it's funny how the most unlucky character of my original bunch has survived so far, and the others have not.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Dec 23, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> I _think _it's my turn in the initiative order, but I didn't find it at a glance. I posted for my remaining original PC, Jack. Can I post for my new ones (Alice and Fleetfoot Mac) as well? Or do they have their own place in the initiative order?



It would have been your turn in the intiative order, yes, and your new characters can move at the same time as the old.

However, since no one seems to be attacking the monsters they will just stand there and regroup, for the moment.

If Alice or Mac would like to attack them instead, let me know and I will delete my last IC post while we resolve that. If not we will drop initiative order for now, and everyone can tell me what they want to do.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Dec 23, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> By the way, it's funny how the most unlucky character of my original bunch has survived so far, and the others have not.



On the subject of luck, don't forget you can all burn luck points to add to your rolls. While it's true that luck is a lifetime resource so you don't want to burn it too quickly, your lifetimes will all be very short if you keep rolling below 10 on every attack roll!

And, who knows, maybe the gods will see fit to reward you with additional luck if you accomplish anything momentous enough to justify it...


----------



## turnip_farmer (Dec 27, 2021)

Oh no! I was kind of hoping Alice would make it.

Alright, rolling a 2 on that attack has convinced the monsters you're not much threat after all and they're turning around, spears at the ready. Updated map below. What would you like to do @FitzTheRuke ?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 28, 2021)

After seeing Alice killed, Everyone will stay away from the monsters and see if they can rescue any survivors.


----------



## turnip_farmer (Dec 30, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> After seeing Alice killed, Everyone will stay away from the monsters and see if they can rescue any survivors.



Wenzel and Markus currently have the unconscious Dav with them - do they want to drag him away? And Talia and Edelgard could make it in the tower.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 31, 2021)

turnip_farmer said:


> Wenzel and Markus currently have the unconscious Dav with them - do they want to drag him away? And Talia and Edelgard could make it in the tower.



Yes, they will move him away and the others will go see if they can find anyone else alive.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 27, 2022)

Is this still active? hello ...


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 27, 2022)

Turnip hasn't logged on since Dec 30


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 1, 2022)

I'm not sure if this game will continue, but in case our DM returns... I'll be on holiday for the next two weeks and therefore unlikely to post.


----------

